# Immune boosting effects of Vitamin D



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2020)

I hope all you guys saw the killer video Jin posted up today on the immune boosting effects of Vitamin D.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gmqgGwT6bw0

EDIT (added video link):  If you not seen this video on Vitamin D ... take the time to watch it (potential of reducing virus infection by 50% - study came our before coronovirus)

I'm in my office for 10 to 12 hours per day and do not see the sun nearly enough .. however I would love to get the immune boosting benefits of Vitamin D ... do any of you know a great product that actually assimilates ... I will not be getting nearly enough natural sunlight in the next few months so I'd appreciate anyone who knows about quality suppliments in the Vitamin D area.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2020)

Dude your body absorbs and uses vitamins and nutrients best when they come from a dietary source. Just eat a good amount of fruits and vegetables, or even juice them. Supplements can help but your best source to boost your immune system is food


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Dude your body absorbs and uses vitamins and nutrients best when they come from a dietary source. Just eat a good amount of fruits and vegetables, or even juice them. Supplements can help but your best source to boost your immune system is food



OP is referencing a specific study. Conclusions drawn based off supplementing daily at 800iu vitaminD. In general you’re sentiment is spot on. 

Most of our vitamin D comes from sunlight, not food. Only a handful of foods have any significant amount of vitamin D.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2020)

When it comes to vitamin supplements  it's always questionable as to how much you're actually getting. There are  a number foods fortified with added  vitamin D. I just think people are freaking out to much over this whole thing. But hey, can't hurt. Dont forget the extra toilet paper


----------



## Viduus (Mar 6, 2020)

I use the carlsons vitamin D supplements. No real reason other then in a fan of their fish oil. Seems to be quality stuff.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> . . . Only a handful of foods have any significant amount of vitamin D.



I have been drinking 3-4 handfuls of milk since this virus hoax began, but most of it winds up being administered topically.  Will that still work?



Viduus said:


> I use the carlsons vitamin D supplements. No real reason other then in a fan of their fish oil. Seems to be quality stuff.



Big shout out for Carlsons Fish Oil.  Not saying the lemon flavored tastes good, but it tastes more not bad than any other fish oil I've had.  The liquid doesn't "repeat" on me like the Vitamin Shoppe caps I used to take either.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2020)

I've been researching s bit ... good food sources for vitamin d ... salmon and other fatty fish (tuna & mackerel)... beef liver ... egg yokes ... fortified milk and yogurt ... to name a few few


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm not so sure you're going to boost your immune system but you can do things to make it run at optimal levels. JMO

I do find it odd how everyone here mentions BW for everything but few have their D checked. I get mine done in the winter because in theory, that's when it's at it's lowest. Never been below mid-range. I do take a 1-a-day.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 6, 2020)

i take 2-4000 iu per day and throw in some echinacea and zinc as well...


----------



## bigdog (Mar 6, 2020)

I take it daily from my old man pills box.. Just been taking the same stuff throughout my journey and have stayed with it.


----------



## bvs (Mar 9, 2020)

I was taking 5000ui and had bloods done, the level came back way too high, like almost toxic high


----------



## bvs (Mar 9, 2020)

Also it's important to remember that the sun needs to hit your trunk to get maximal results. Doc told me to spend 15mins in the sun with no shirt on


----------



## TODAY (Mar 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Please list the fruits and vegetables that contain vitamin D.


Psh, eating 74 servings of mushrooms every day keeps my D levels steady.

Not that hard, bro.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 9, 2020)

I knew general taxonomy, but I was weak on the specifics.  Ate toadstools instead of mushrooms, and now I need taxidermy.


----------



## DF (Mar 9, 2020)

I just got my Vit D tested along with the usual blood work.  Low as fuk of course it's winter.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

DF said:


> I just got my Vit D tested along with the usual blood work.  Low as fuk of course it's winter.



It's all those damn naps in the dark you old cranky bastard!  Speaking of mushrooms, lots of manufacturers and growers are now exposing their mushrooms to UVl rays which is significantly increasing its vitamin D amount.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 21, 2020)

Just make sure you buy a quality vitamin D or Multi whatever. Im using Naturelo products now and plenty happy the Mens multi vitamin is very good. Check em out.
Naturelo.com


----------



## potatoesplank (Mar 25, 2020)

Apart from Vit D, take Vitamin C and Zinc to boost your immune system.


----------



## HeiseTX (Mar 27, 2020)

Thru green powders a good source?


----------



## potatoesplank (Apr 21, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Dude your body absorbs and uses vitamins and nutrients best when they come from a dietary source. Just eat a good amount of fruits and vegetables, or even juice them. Supplements can help but your best source to boost your immune system is food



Yes I agree. Supplements can be helpful but still proper food intake is the best source to boost the immune system.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 21, 2020)

Best source of mushrooms come from under the cow pattys,
Early in the morning before the sun rises! Other than that,
I take Animal pak, with some milk!
While sitting in the sun!!!!


----------

